# White Bucks



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sure the conversation has been had before, but let's update it (for my benefit). What's your go to for them? Walkover? O'Connell's? AE? I need a pair in the next few weeks (backstory: we graduate in summer suits, not caps and gowns, and it looks like I'll be in seersucker). I'd love not to spend a mint, but I don't want to buy a pair I'd have to replace in a year with only modest wear. Thanks, all ​


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

This is one of those deals where you should consider saving a few bucks (no pun intended) and going with J&M or equivalent because, a, they are not worn often and b, it is nigh impossible to keep them white, no matter how hard you try. I have a pair by BB and one from J&M. The former was an eBay find, the latter purchased new. I've had the J&M for four years now and the BB for three, and the soles on both still look brand new. The uppers are OK, but hardly perfect, and this despite taking good care of them--think ivory as opposed to brilliant white.

If you're just graduating and don't have a ton of money, then you should consider scrimping on the bucks and using the savings to buy more useful everyday shoes.



hookem12387 said:


> Sure the conversation has been had before, but let's update it (for my benefit). What's your go to for them? Walkover? O'Connell's? AE? I need a pair in the next few weeks (backstory: we graduate in summer suits, not caps and gowns, and it looks like I'll be in seersucker). I'd love not to spend a mint, but I don't want to buy a pair I'd have to replace in a year with only modest wear. Thanks, all ​


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm with 32r&r. White bucks are the shoe equivalent of seersucker suits (and rightly so). They're "disposable" items (well, as disposable as any item would be in a trad wardrobe) and you wouldn't benefit very from spending top dollar on either unless you really wanted the absolute best (nothing wrong with that). 

I'm very happy with my J&Ms for many reasons, not the least of which is the fact that I got a big nasty stain of unknown origins right on the vamp of one shoe before I even had a chance to wear them. The stain never fully came out, and for that reason I'm glad I didn't spend too much on them.

Another brand of "bucks-that-will-save-you-bucks" are the Nordstrom house brand (I'm thinking they're called "1909," maybe?). They're made in Brazil and are of decent quality with a nice shape.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a pair from O'Connell's and I really like them.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> I'm with 32r&r. White bucks are the shoe equivalent of seersucker suits (and rightly so). They're "disposable" items (well, as disposable as any item would be in a trad wardrobe) and you wouldn't benefit very from spending top dollar on either unless you really wanted the absolute best (nothing wrong with that).


I have the Bass versions, in both white and dirty. Cheap is good with this type of shoe.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> Sure the conversation has been had before, but let's update it (for my benefit). What's your go to for them? Walkover? O'Connell's? AE? I need a pair in the next few weeks (backstory: we graduate in summer suits, not caps and gowns, and it looks like I'll be in seersucker). I'd love not to spend a mint, but I don't want to buy a pair I'd have to replace in a year with only modest wear. Thanks, all ​


Sir, the ones I rely on in similar circumstances are AE Orlean with an accent over the e. Solid shoe. Lovely and very trad. Can't wait to break them out. This weekend possibly, depending on the weather. (So far, doesn't seem positive, but my intention started at the beginning of holy days following lent.) Tomorrow I have something sadder to attend, and Saturday looks to be inclement due to wind warnings. Soon...
These clean up well and look very sharp, but they are Derbys/Bluchers; so, it is not my practice to wear them with suits. Of course, others would and do, particularly with seersucker, linen or even silk.
Do as thou wilt is the whole of the law,
rudy


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I saw a pair of brand new Orvis split-toe white bucks at the thrift shop that gets Orvis returns on Wednesday. Size 11.5D. $70.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I realize that many say to not spend much, but I find my Bass "Brockton" white bucks leave a lot to be desired. The sole is a darker red, hard plastic type material which doesn't look quite right. Also, the uppers are a smooth-ish white leather - I had expected them to have more of a nap, like my J&M dirty bucks. Fortunately they only cost me ~$60 or so.

Admittedly, I don't wear these often so it's not a huge deal. However, if I could do it over again, I'd get the Brazilian made models like those sold at O'Connell's or an equivalent.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

You might also check ebay. I thrifted a pair of NOS L.L. Bean bucks (Made in USA, don't know by whom) that I really love. I prefer them over my ebayed BB bucks. Anyway, don't get carried away spending too much on them.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Congratulations on the Hookem!


I also have a pair of USA-made LL Bean white bucks, purchases NOS from etsy (Alan, mine came with the original box too which was labeled both LL Bean and Walk-over).
If you're interested I've been seen a couple NOS pairs pop up on ebay the past few weeks.

Truth be told, I still haven't worn mine yet. I might just not be a white buck person, I guess I think they look best when they're dirty and fairly worn in. 

Couldn't you wear brown suede or light brown leather with seersucker?


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, yall. NOS looks like it will be my first option. If there are brands other than LL Bean to check for, please give me a heads up (and if anyone comes across a 10.5d, a PM). I'll probably wear these more than just with seersucker, I've always been a fan of the look with jeans.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have what may be the most bizarre pair of trad-looking white bucks in existence - they're Armani. Found them on clearance at Saks.

They're no longer anything near white, so I'm looking for a new pair as well. For the limited use they'll get, I'm considering Bass and Cole-Haan, but I'm trying to "buy American made" which has caused me to look at Walk-Over.

Why haven't I heard of these people before? And is it worth spending $255 for a shoe with a Goodyear welt that I'll only wear a few times a year?

(Curiously, while looking for white bucks from Alden, I found a thread from 2009 where I was similarly trying to find a replacement for my Armanis. Which shows how infrequently I wear them.)


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Simple answer is, no, it is not worth spending $255 on shoes you'll wear a couple times a year. Then again, I just splurged and ordered a pair of brand-new Broadstreets I'll wear, at most, ten times a year. Sometimes, it's OK to be decadent, but I would say no when it comes to white bucks. As for Walkovers, we'll see. I just pulled the trigger on a secondhand pair of dirty bucks by Walkover, paying $45. They haven't arrived yet.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm generally on the "not worth the big money" side on this. I've never actually gone for white bucks, opting instead for light colored dirty bucks, partly on the theory -- in the collegiateish usage, if not the Southern-gentlemanish one -- that dirty is what they're "supposed" to look like within a few days after they're no longer new anyway.

I actually have two pairs of Cole Haan bucks at the moment for some obscure reason (or maybe not so obscure, in that it turned on seeing them at an incredibly low price at Nordstrom Rack). They look right and are fine for the price. Unlike most cheap bucks, they don't have that blocky toebox that comes up way too high in front. Interestingly, though they're similar, there are some obvious differences between: one pair is Goodyear-welted and the other isn't, for one thing.

In the old days, I used to get them at Church's, which wasn't as pricey an undertaking as it sounds (or, really, even pricey at all) in the pre-Prada days.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I need to check out Nordstrom Rack. They just put one near my office (across the street from the first Von Maur in the South... hmm...) so maybe they'll have a nicer selection to get people to come in a second time.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I noticed the White Brocktons are now $38.99 shipped at Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/BASS-BROCKTON-SUEDE-COMFORT-11-5M/dp/B005LWGK92/

Ice is $43.45 @ 6PM:

https://www.6pm.com/bass-brockton-ice


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

I wear white Bucs at least once a week from Easter to Labor day. My current pair is an older model that Bass no longer makes, and they're "OK" at best. Nevertheless, they are still much nicer than what Bass sells now. I can not suggest Bass to you, but I also cannot suggest something that is expensive either. J&M's Bucs are actually decent from what I hear, and that is what I will probably go with next.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry I came to this thread so late. With all the comments about white bucks not staying "fresh" looking, I didn't see anyone posting about solutions. Over the years, I've had good to very good results in keeping my white bucks looking fresh by using two items:
• a suede/nubuck "eraser"
• Chalk in a white buck bag

Here's a link to BB's Rogues & Gentlemen article on the value of white bucks and how to maintain them:
https://blog.brooksbrothers.com/the-clothes/the-third-shoe/

and here's a link to Fiebing's, the company who sells the tools and bags I use. Scroll to bottom of page:

Might be worth a try for some of you!


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Neil M makes White Bucks, made in the USA for about $150.

I have their dirty bucks and they are ultra comfortable and seem to be of pretty decent quality.

https://menssuitseparates.com/mens-shoes.html


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Billax said:


> Sorry I came to this thread so late. With all the comments about white bucks not staying "fresh" looking, I didn't see anyone posting about solutions. Over the years, I've had good to very good results in keeping my white bucks looking fresh by using two items:
> • a suede/nubuck "eraser"
> • Chalk in a white buck bag
> 
> ...


Good advice.

And if anyone really wants to keep their bucks white, in the old days I sprayed my bucks with Scotch Guard and it seemed to work well at keeping them clean.

I am not sure if they still make Scotch Guard (I remember that the old ingredients were outlawed), and I am also not sure if keeping your bucks ultra-white is the greatest idea, but it did seem to work and prevent some fears when beers start to spill toward the end of the night.


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Tom Buchanan said:


> I am not sure if they still make Scotch Guard (I remember that the old ingredients were outlawed), and I am also not sure if keeping your bucks ultra-white is the greatest idea, but it did seem to work and prevent some fears when beers start to spill toward the end of the night.


:icon_smile: We may have attended the same parties.


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

The idea of white bucks has been on my mind for some time now.. I appreciate the thread gentlemen. 

Jack


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

I am wearing my J&M white bucks today--a decent shoe for the price.

I made the mistake a couple years ago of buying the Bass "Exeter" model, on line. Wish I hadn't. The super-thick soles and bulbous toes just looked ridiculous. I wore them a couple times and threw them out.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

My visit to Nordstrom Rack was successful, and I left with a pair of Cole-Haan white LWBs for $90.

There's another discussion about the decline in quality of Cole-Haan shoes since their takeover by Nike, but as I only wear them a couple times a year I may still enjoy them for a long time.


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this forum and was also looking for a pair of white buckskins to go with my doublebreasted seersucker suit and boat skimmer hat and found a pair from Bass for 68.00 dollars . Is that the correct move for a pair of shoes like that . 
All the best, Frank


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Fashion Frank said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum and was also looking for a pair of white buckskins to go with my doublebreasted seersucker suit and boat skimmer hat and found a pair from Bass for 68.00 dollars . Is that the correct move for a pair of shoes like that .
> All the best, Frank


The latest incarnation of Bass Bucs are far inferior to anything they've produced in the past. I would suggest looking elsewhere.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Fashion Frank said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum and was also looking for a pair of white buckskins to go with my doublebreasted seersucker suit and boat skimmer hat and found a pair from Bass for 68.00 dollars . Is that the correct move for a pair of shoes like that .
> All the best, Frank


The consensus here seems to be that one's price standard for white bucs should be much lower than for other shoes, based on the limited time they can be worn and the limited use they have even in that season.

In other words, I'll pay $450 for a pair of Aldens I could wear every day if I wanted to, but $90 for the Cole-Haans was something it took me years to break down and do.

Under what circumstances does one wear a boater? A local men's shop usually gets a few in each year, and there's always one in my size, but I don't know what I'd do with it.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

rwaldron said:


> The latest incarnation of Bass Bucs are far inferior to anything they've produced in the past. I would suggest looking elsewhere.


As Miket61 said, and others before, most are not going to get enough wear out of white bucks to justify several hundred dollars for a pair. Likewise, Bass, especially the Brockton model, is the bottom of the barrel when it comes to bucks. The main factor to consider here is comfort. If white Brocktons are comfortable enough to wear, then there's not much reason to look beyond them.


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

With all the links provided in this thread i.m.h.o it keeps coming back to the bass shoes that are currently around $68.00.

The rest are either too cheap or out of my price range (again not to beat it to death ,but I can't see spending alot for shoes that will get "trashed' in terms of dirt etc) so I am still seeking the wisdom of this forum in terms of which way to go .

I hope Im not being a pest just want to do the right thing before making a purchase.
All the Best, Frank


----------



## Fratelli (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a pair of tan ones from AE and they are quit comfortable. I know that AE can be quite spendy, but there are several options out there for you. Congrats on your graduation!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Fashion Frank said:


> With all the links provided in this thread i.m.h.o it keeps coming back to the bass shoes that are currently around $68.00.


I'd say you're absolutely correct. I probably would have bought those had they been in stock at Belk, and I hadn't found the Cole-Haan wingtips for only $20 more.

It doesn't matter that they're not as well made as Allen Edmonds, Alden, Edward Green, or any other cobbler that the regulars on this form hold in high esteem. If you don't wear them often you'll get years of service from a competently assembled $68 pair of shoes. If you do wear them often, then each spring you'll look at them and decide if you can clean them up sufficiently and they may provide only a couple years of regular service. In either case you'll probably be paying about $2 a wearing, which is a bargain.


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your help here , although I have to work today I am sending the wife to JAB to see if I can obtain the bucks they have for $90.00 (regular price is $145.00)on that 70% off sale that ends today. 

Also even though it states in the flyer that its an online sale ,I have gone there when they had 70% off the suits online but the saleswoman ordered it through their computer right there at the store ,so Im hoping I can do this again with the white bucks.

Iwill let you all know how I make out and again thank you all for your help and guidance.

All the Best ,frank


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello all.
Well I bought the white buckd from jab on sale for $90.00 and with the handling charge it was about $100.00 . 
Also it is not only online (the sale) but also in the store as my wife informed me via phone when she was there according the salesperson she dealt with. 

Again thank for all your help and I am really gratefull to you all and for finding this site and being a member .

I never realized how cool it is to be a decated follower of fashion !
All the Best , Frank


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Miket61 said:


> I probably would have bought those had they been in stock at Belk, and I hadn't found the Cole-Haan wingtips for only $20 more.


if my math is correct, that would bring the wingtips to $88! Where did you find them?!? i have been coveting a pair, but cant justify spending over $100 for them... cheapest i have seen them was $119... almost had to buy them... almost


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

salgy said:


> if my math is correct, that would bring the wingtips to $88! Where did you find them?!?


Nordstrom Rack in Alpharetta, GA. I don't know what sort of a size selection they had, or if they will hunt down inventory in other locations as they will in the full-line stores, but I suppose it's worth a try.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Miket61 said:


> Under what circumstances does one wear a boater? A local men's shop usually gets a few in each year, and there's always one in my size, but I don't know what I'd do with it.


Gentlemen,
As most of you may know, white bucks are to be regarded much as tennis, basketball, skateboard, or other kinds of temporary shoes (running, biking), casual items of attire: socks? However, white bucks are a bit more serious than most socks (not all, should one have investigated the question); however, similarly to boater hats, one may wear them whenever the occasion is suitable. When John Dillinger was shot to death coming from the venue, he was attired in a boater hat, as was Mr. Pervis, the Special Agent in Charge. Both men dressed for summer. Spring, Summer, and such part of a warm fall as may present itself. The only time one would not wish to wear a boater is in the rain or other inclement weather. Boaters are for fine times on the lake, walking with a beloved person along a boulevard lined with shops or trees. There might be romance and grand expressions of affirmation involved.
Why would one not?
A summer suit, a bow or a cotton tie, and one fine companion on a good day without rain are the proper sort of places.
One may also rob banks, if one is less than sensible, but should that be so, you would probably not know what a boater hat is for in the present day.
Grand with a seersucker suit or jacket and a lady one cares for on a spring or summer's day to spend a casual and calm moment before the work week takes control.
Figure it out. It's not a serious problem. It is a solution to serious problems and a respite for the individual gentleman that may aspire.
Go forth and prosper, good fellow,
rudy


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

Fashion Frank said:


> Hello all.
> Well I bought the white bucks from jab on sale for $90.00 and with the handling charge it was about $100.00 .
> Also it is not only online (the sale) but also in the store as my wife informed me via phone when she was there according the salesperson she dealt with.
> 
> ...


I noticed that today their having a 50% off sale I wonder whats left, my wife told me that when she was there that the store was very busy and full of people .

I noticed that most of you bought shoe trees am I missing something here ?

All the Best ,Frankl


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Fashion Frank said:


> I noticed that most of you bought shoe trees am I missing something here ?
> All the Best ,Frankl


 Frank,
One should tree most shoes. One should brush them with an appropriate brush, horsehair works for most, boar bristle for rough finishes, nylon is sometimes good to raise the nap on a suede, and even metal in extreme cases. The good gentlemen here have given you very solid advice. Get an eraser intended for this purpose, and brush them before and after use. Tree them, put them in cloth bags or wrap them in acid free tissue paper, store them in their factory boxes with the little circle knocked out, and put them in a rack with the top of the box facing to the left or the right resting on the long narrow edge of the box. Our benefactor, Mr. Andy, has suggested the soles facing one another. My own practice is the soles facing the sides of the box and the shoes stowed toe-to-heel, but you may always do well to decide for yourself what you prefer and are able to do. Just don't throw them in a heap in the closet, if you please.
Do as thou wilt is the whole of the law.
rudy


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello Rudy and thank you for the great advise ,I will certainly put it into action. :biggrin2:

I know the trees are used to keep the form of the shoe but in regards to the sentence you quoted ,I was wondering if I was missing something ,like for example because it was such a great deal or what have you ,not because I did not know what their use if for .

However that being said , I was not aware of the storing process that you mention and so in that regard you have certainly educated me and going forward I am going to do just as you have recommend. 

Again thank you very much for your insight and advise . 
This Forum is simply the best and its because of members like yourself.

All the Best, Frank


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello all, while on this subject I was wondering if any of you use the whitney design model 2138 3 tier revolving shoe tree rack at www.unbeatablesale.com  and also at l , is good or bad for your shoes, as opposed to using trees.

All the Best , Frank


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

...or there's these. Which would be the coolest thing to wear in place of white bucks ever. Someone would have to spot me $450, though. From Need Supply.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Hook, you could definitely wear those- I would go for those "belmont" longwings from their site. Thanks for mentioning it- never heard of them before. Now, on the topic of cool shoes.....
https://leffot.com/shop/alden-leffot-cigar-saddle-shoe/


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Fashion Frank said:


> I know the trees are used to keep the form of the shoe but in regards to the sentence you quoted ,I was wondering if I was missing something ,like for example because it was such a great deal or what have you ,not because I did not know what their use if for.


Frank: What I think you were missing is that most folks on this forum dont hold JAB clothing in very high regard. Thus, many here take advantage of their pervasive and absurdly aggressive promotions as an opportunity to stock up on things like shoe trees and other accessories where the quality is decent. It's not that the trees are anything extraordinary, it's just that there's not much else at JAB that interests most members and you can always use a few more pairs of trees.


----------



## Fashion Frank (Jul 14, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> Frank: What I think you were missing is that most folks on this forum dont hold JAB clothing in very high regard.


FLCracka , I am well aware of what you state ,just from reading most of the threads here , but none the less ,thank you for enlightening me on that point and while I'm at it I might as well ask ,just what is it that most menbers don't like about JAB, is it the quality , the price etc.etc.

I realize that they are not top end, I also know that you know that I just bought seven suits from them to start out before I try to move on up to higher end suits , but I had to start somewhere and since I'm not fabulously wealthy that is where I went .

I'm also somewhat puzzled that some members would not buy things there ,yet at the same time I see all thse posts about obtaining clothing from Goodwill and what have you.

I am sure you can see my confusion here.

I know your not trying to be mean spirted or anything like that so perhaps you can enlighten me further .

Again thanks for posting to me and I look forward to your and or any other members responce to this post.

All the Best , Frank


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

FF: There are others here who can answer your question far more articulately than I, so hopefully others will chime in. I don't want to generalize too much....to wit, one member who used to post frequently on the fashion forum's WAYWT, wce59, was almost always outfitted exclusively in JAB. He was always turned out very nicely, in my opinion. Generally speaking, I think this forum tends to emphasize fit, quality construction and materials, and timeless style over most else (current fashion trends, for instance), and I think many folks here feel that there are simply better options out there than JAB, particularly from a quality standpoint. That's the short version. Like I said, others may wish to opine further. You're right, I certainly wasn't intending to be mean-spirited....was just trying to answer your question directly. There's nothing magical about JAB shoe trees....it's just that many folks around here feel that the trees represent the best use of their aggressive price promos. Hope that helps.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

FLCracka said:


> There's nothing magical about JAB shoe trees....it's just that many folks around here feel that the trees represent the best use of their aggressive price promos. Hope that helps.


Well, considering there are far worse trees out there that sell, on average, for more, it's not exactly nothing to write home about either.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Fashion Frank said:


> FLCracka , I am well aware of what you state ,just from reading most of the threads here , but none the less ,thank you for enlightening me on that point and while I'm at it I might as well ask ,just what is it that most menbers don't like about JAB, is it the quality , the price etc.etc.
> 
> I realize that they are not top end, I also know that you know that I just bought seven suits from them to start out before I try to move on up to higher end suits , but I had to start somewhere and since I'm not fabulously wealthy that is where I went .
> 
> ...


There in no unanimity of opinion on quite a few things here and you will find many posts that are 180 degrees from other posts. All one can hope for is to figure out what style clothing one likes and be comfortable with what one has.

It is my opinion that starting out with 7 JAB suits is the best way to go. Almost all their suits are made from traditional colors and patterns and are not the skinny designer suits that do not cover a man's rear. It is what I would do if I was young and starting out. You have the ability to rotate them, and when combined with different shirts and ties you can go for months without repeating.

My impression is that those who buy used clothing try to buy very gently used high quality like HF, Samuelson, Golden Fleece, etc. To me they are trying to see how high an original price garment they can get for the least money and it seems that they are very successful. There is a bit of hunter-gatherer in each of us. I satisfy my instinct in home furnishings; almost everything I have is from antique stores, estate sales, and auctions.

I realize this post rambles a bit but it is Friday evening and I am too brain dead to edit. Still, to conclude, confusion is understandable but it will pass.

Regards,

Alan


----------

